# Capitol Limited Service



## Ravensbeard103 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello, my brother and I are going to be traveling on the Capitol Limited from Washington DC to Chicago on July 4. I’ve been on this train a few times but during covid it seems to completely be dismantled. On the Amtrak website they list that the observation car and cafe service is still available but I’ve seen multiple videos where it doesn’t exist on the train. The observation car is one of the best parts of the train so where is it?


----------



## Cal (Jun 24, 2021)

The Sightseer Lounge/Observation car (commonly referred to as SSL) hasn't been on the Capital Limited (or Texas Eagle) for a while.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 24, 2021)

On super liner style trains with no SSL, where does one obtain café style food?


----------



## Ravensbeard103 (Jun 24, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> On super liner style trains with no SSL, where does one obtain café style food?


Ikr it makes no sense. How are coach riders supposed to buy food? It’s not acceptable at all on an overnight train, especially when they don’t have anything saying that it’s not there on their website.


----------



## PVD (Jun 24, 2021)

The cafe side of the Cross Country Cafe Car which serves as both the Diner and Cafe Car.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 24, 2021)

I guess I have never seen a cross country café car. Maybe if I'm lucky I won't.


----------



## Cal (Jun 24, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> I guess I have never seen a cross country café car. Maybe if I'm lucky I won't.


Only been used on the TE, CONO, and CL AFAIK


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 24, 2021)

When I rode the Capitol a few years ago they were running a diner/lounge ("Cross Country Cafe") and a Sightseer. The cafe service was run out of the lounge and of the diner/lounge and the Sightseer was not staffed.

The removal of the Sightseer, unfortunate as it is, will not affect cafe service.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 25, 2021)

Cal said:


> Only been used on the TE, CONO, and CL AFAIK


They used to be substituted for Bad ordered Diners, Sightseer Lounges on Superliner LD Routes and even the PPC on the Coast Starlights!

They're OK for Food Service, but suck as Lounges!


----------



## jfc (Jun 29, 2021)

Are the Cross Country Cafe's still not allowing coach or all passengers to sit in the seats during non-dining hours?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 29, 2021)

jfc said:


> Are the Cross Country Cafe's still not allowing coach or all passengers to sit in the seats during non-dining hours?


It seems to depend on the Crew, some do, some dont!( It's Amtrak!)


----------

